# PL Scorpion is Out!



## JamesDFarrow (Sep 18, 1999)

Showing up at on-line hobby shops.

Great Stuff!

James


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I will have to keep an look out for it at WM or TRU. I found in the same WM, the PL 1701 and Klingon. At TRU I found PL 1701, so they should get Scorpion. I want a few.


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

I'm curious about how Picard and Data will look in this kit...


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I'm thinking of using my extra Jetsons.


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

^He He


----------



## JamesDFarrow (Sep 18, 1999)

Got my shipped e-mail confirmation Friday from Doll & Hobby.

Looking forward to getting these. Hope the figures are posable
(even if just slightly).

James


----------



## JamesDFarrow (Sep 18, 1999)

Here's a mini review (w/pics):

http://theclubhouse1.net/forums/viewtopic.php?p=125798#125798

Don't the figures look funny. Where the heck are their eyebrows! LOL! 
Well I look at them as a freebee that comes with the kit so....

James


----------



## Edge (Sep 5, 2003)

Here are a couple pics that don't require a registration:

http://www.starshipmodeler.net/cgi-bin/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?p=314324#314324

Edge


----------



## JamesDFarrow (Sep 18, 1999)

Sorry, didn't realize you had to be registered to see the pictures.

Anyway, the figures in the vehicle look not bad. But here is the picture
I was referring to:










James


----------



## JamesDFarrow (Sep 18, 1999)

Here's a pic of the parts:










James


----------



## Otto69 (Jan 2, 2004)

*Hmm*

Interesting bio-mechanical shape. Would be neat to see a Giger-esque paintjob on one. Sadly my airbrush talents aren't up to it... Hmm, maybe I should slap one together and try it anyhow...


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

The ship looks nice, but paper decals? I'm a bit surprised about. What I'm not surprised about is how Picard and Data look. Sort of thought they'd look a bit goofy, and well, they do. Still, I'll buy one and wish they'd put out a TOS Galileo! I know, I know, give it up already.


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

John P said:


> I'm thinking of using my extra Jetsons.


Just noticed that comment now.  

Guess Picard and Data won't look too good in your funky AMTronic conversion, John. Too bad.

Brad.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

Picard looks like the fetus from 2001.


----------



## Barry Yoner (Mar 6, 1999)

THAT'S Picard?!?!

Geez, that looks like Doctor Evil from "Austin Powers" in a Starfleet uniform!!! Is he really molded that badly?!?!

John, your Jetsons idea isn't looking too bad after all....!!

Or: How about Scooby Doo and Shaggy from the Mystery Machine? I haven't bothered with that one as I don't like Scooby Doo by any means.... but even they have to be molded better than poor Picard!


----------



## Brent Gair (Jun 26, 1999)

Though I obviously have no interest in this toy, I'm fascinated by the comments that I read on a few of the sci-fi boards.

Sci-fi modelers have the be the only people on the planet who subscribe to the theory that buying an inferior product leads to the development of better products and wider selection. It's amazing how many people say things to the effect that, "This kit is a big steaming pile...but I'll buy it to support the company and it will lead to better models".

In their heart-of-hearts, I suppose they've convinced themselves that it's true. Sadly, all they are doing is demonstrating what RC2 is hoping: crap sells. And if it sells, that's what they'll keep making.


----------



## BATBOB (Jul 14, 2003)

I'm going to turn mine into a BG Cylon Raider.

I have no experience with vinyl figures. Will squadron putty melt the figures?


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Ya know with the right set of wheels I bet I can turn that Scorpion into Speedbuggy !
AHRUMA ZOOM ZOOM !!! :thumbsup:


----------



## lonfan (Feb 11, 2001)

AW COME ON! - I JUST got Cap America LAST THURSDAY! The Oldlady is NOT gonna let me get "This...This,Thing" Anytime soon,and I'll just betcha' that this Eye-Sorepion Will be THE MOST SOUGHT AFTER KIT from the Late Great PL! lol Hey I kid, it's just that as I've stated many times before I'm trying to collect at Least ONE of EVERY Kit PL EVER PUT OUT! Well I've ALMOST succeeded I only need to find that "Crash Coot" Piece oh and a T-Rex. Now I gotta ask Do you guys think that any Model Kits Coming from this New Version of PL/RC2/ERTL etc etc Will still have the Polar Lights Logo? for exsample the Star Wars Re-Releases are they in RC2 Packaging or PL? I hope they are'nt in PL Boxes I want this Curse to be Lifted! lol I'm Kiddin' It's better to spend Money on this stuff than Booze! lol

JOHN/LONFAN


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

Barry Yoner said:


> How about Scooby Doo and Shaggy from the Mystery Machine? ...even they have to be molded better than poor Picard!


I built PL's Mystery Machine model that they take with them to trade shows- an opportunity courtesty of the Queen. Scoob & Shag are sculpted & molded pretty well, actually. Better than Picard & Data, though the origonal kit I got didn't have the pre-paints. The only problem I found with them is that Scooby's tail pushes him too far forward off the seat & his nose touches the windshield. Heat the tail, bend it a bit so that it lays on the seat. Easy solution.

As for the Scorpion, I'll be buying a few. Probably about five as of the last count that I came up with for bashing & custom paint jobs. Anyone seen the origonal sketch of it with the forward swept wings? Now that is pretty cool! :thumbsup:


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Trek Ace said:


> Picard looks like the fetus from 2001.


 :roll: 

TOO FUNNY!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

I thought the Data sculpt looked pretty good, In spite of the coarse paint job. The Picard figure could've been better, but I think a better paint job would help it immensely. 

Granted, it's not the ideal Trek kit, and the quality is on par with most of PLs other vehicle kits, but that's no surprise, is it? It was interesting enough for me to get one. I might pick up a couple more. So let's see what we, as creative individuals, can do with it. It isn't going to save the Trek line of kits, and it isn't going to breathe life back into PL, but that's what we've got to work with. Enjoy it if you can, go one to the next thing if you can't.

I'd love to see what people can come up with using the Scorpion as a starting point. I'm beginning to think that modelling is 99% whining, and 1% building!


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

Brent , i gotta totally agree with your post . glad someone said it !
hb


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

I just picked up one of these kits. Is it really so bad?

Now what I'm looking for is a few "real" or movie Scorpion pics to get a good color reference. I looked at the DVD and paused it and its still hard to tell what is color and what is reflection.

I think it would be cool to put Picard in the back seat and let Data fly it up front. He seemed to know more about the ship than Picard did!

MMM


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

I don't think its fair to call the entire kit crap just because the figures are lousy. Although I did chuckle at the "Eye-Sorepion" nickname! 

Aside from the Picard and Data figures it may be a very nicely done kit. We should reserve judgement on that until someone can provide information on the accuracy, level of detail and parts fit etc. Unfortunately, if it is a well done kit, it will be a lovely kit of a relatively obscure craft from a movie that tanked.
Huzz


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

I think calling it "Eye-Sorepion" is a little disingenuous. It really isn't a bad looking vehicle. I think the gun platform is a little awkward, and maybe the front "fenders" could be a little better integrated with the hull, but it's far from ugly.

If it wasn't an obscure vehicle from one of the weakest Trek movies with a screen time that barely covers the attention span of gnat on Red Bull binge, I think people would hold it in higher regard. 

I've started putting one together last night, and there are some minor fit issues, and I wished the engine were as lightable as the wing engine panels (does this thing even have warp capability or did they just throw lit engine panels on every ship that came out of the art department?), and I wish the cockpit had a real floor, and that it came with water-slide decals rather than stickers--but it's all really minor stuff. I think I can put together a pretty nice spaceship model kit without bending over backwards.

My only regret, if there were an opportunity for regret, is that this wasn't a model kit of the Scimitar or a Valor-class Warbird. But won't stop me from enjoying this next to last Trek kit from PL.


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

And there you have it. Other first hand impressions are welcome, regardless of whether pro or con.

Huzz


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

BTW, I think a little more attention could've been given to the box art. It looks like a still of the physical prop was dropped into a table top set of the Scimitar hanger, and the cockpit interior and canopy were replaced by some "art", plus the Scorpion was given a green "glow"--curiously, the glow also surrounds the canopy too(?!). Well, maybe the actors were in the shot, or something didn't look right, but the job looked really rushed. Maybe it's not important to most modelers, and toy buyers, but that was my first impression of the product. I would've liked it if it were inline with the rest of the Trek kits, with a Chris W painting, or if a better job was done in Photoshop.


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Iggy - when it was first discussed, Dave told me to prepare an estimate for the art. When I spoke with him again, he said because of the die-cut window in the box they decided to go with a photo instead. Oh well. It's better than the image used for the mock ups, but it's just...there.

One other comment - Dave showed me images of the figure's heads when they were first done - much crisper with good likenesses. I don't remember if they were 1:1, but were probably larger. They lost a little in the production process.

Overall, I still think it's a pretty neat looking kit. John Eaves did the original design for the movie, and did the specs for the kit - So this is probably THE most accurate Trek kit ever produced.


----------



## tripdeer (Mar 7, 2004)

Just picked it up today at Kite's and Other Delights in the West Edmonton Mall... pretty cool, it's going to be an interesting kit... I'm saddened that the decals aren't waterslide, though. More as I build it!

Dan


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

*STICKERS!?!?!*?

_*Frack!*_










Stickers _and _prepainted inaction figures.
It's a fricking _MODEL KIT_, Dave, not a goddamned _TOY_!!!



(okay, I feel better now)


----------



## Edge (Sep 5, 2003)

John P said:


> *STICKERS!?!?!*?
> 
> _*Frack!*_
> 
> ...


Don't hold back John, tell us how you really feel. 

Edge


----------



## actias (May 19, 2003)

Maybe that is why the refit is delayed (since the kits were supposedly done and ready to leave China the last day of Dec.), so that RC2 has time to re engineer the kit in order to bring the quality standards "BACK" to Ertl standards. Can't let a good quality model come from RC2 because people might think the company is not into diecast or something.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

I hope this dosen't mean that the "Refit" will come with stickers instead of decals !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

Hey. Maybe they'll be _rainbow_ stickers! :freak:


----------



## AZbuilder (Jul 16, 1999)

Well I am getting mine via mega hobby along with another kit, thanks to my wife the second kit will be a light force lighted UFO.

AZbuilder
John Davis


----------



## JamesDFarrow (Sep 18, 1999)

Got 2 on the way from Doll & Hobby. Hopefully they will be here
by next week.

James


----------



## Arronax (Apr 6, 1999)

A few comments on this kit.


The figures aren't really that bad but will benefit from a little detailing to bring out the skin and fabric highlights

The plastic is very soft. Sand and file carefully.

Most of the stickers are for panels and I have no problem with that. The wing emblems are questionable.

The paint guide is OK but there's no direction as to what to use for the main body. The plastic is too streaky to leave unpainted. I'm assuming the color is black but is that gloss, semi-gloss, flat or metallic black.

So far the snap joints are pretty tight.
Jim


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

I looked at the film last nite,it seem to me to be a very dark metallic grey,gunmetal with black sould do it.So who's gonna light this little gem!!!!


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

And is any one going to bother producing waterslide decals? Or would that not be worthwhile?

Brad.


----------



## Babaganoosh (Dec 16, 2004)

falcondesigns said:


> I looked at the film last nite,it seem to me to be a very dark metallic grey,gunmetal with black sould do it.So who's gonna light this little gem!!!!



Yeah, I saw that it's not truly black, either. A nice, dark metalic gray automotive paint would work nicely or one of the darker metal metalizer paints would work too. 

The lighs of the "nacelles" should be with UV LEDs.


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

I picked up mine today. Looks like a fun build & I'm looking forward to it! :thumbsup:


----------



## AZbuilder (Jul 16, 1999)

My Scorpion will be delivered here today from Mega Hobby but I should have ordered 2 of them though, 1. to do OOB and the 2nd do a NASCAR bash. Oh well there is plenty of time for that later.

AZbuilder
John Davis

It's here, It's here. so far I like what I see, and I see an opportunity to put in at least 6 to LED's to light it up 2 for the scoops, 2 for the wing scoops and 2 for inside the cockpit.

John Davis
AZbuilder


----------



## BrianM (Dec 3, 1998)

...there is already a built and lighted Scorpion on ebay. Very nice work, which might give you some ideas. Can't post a link, just use the search feature.


----------



## petseal (Apr 23, 2002)

Hello All, 
Thought you would be interesting in knowing that the Scorpion has arrived in Windsor Ontario CANADA! :roll: Local hobby shop called today so I went and picked mine up. 
My only complaint is the decals...there not!!!! They are stickers, again! 
It seems someone came up with this great idea of putting stickers AND decals in the U.S.S. Enterprise snap-kit! This gave everyone, novice to expert, the choice of with one to use. BUT, to the best of my knowlege, every snap kit since has had stickers only. I have been able to buy after market replacement decals for the kits I have bought but I think I will give a stab at making my own. 
The little figures look OK except for the faces so I will attempt to re-paint them. 
Looking forward to the release of the re-fit!!!
Later, Petseal :wave:


----------

